# Irish Whisper S Vera Wang kidded last night! LOTS of pics.



## Zanzabeez (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay, my first kidding announcement ever. I am thrilled to report that Vera kidded with twin doelings!!!   

Don't mind me...     

I am pretty sure both are horned since I think I can make out hair swirls on their little heads.

Baby #1 is a black doeling with a silver dollar sized brown spot on her side. I don't see any obvious moonspots on either parent. I also don't know if it would be from the sire or dam's side but that spot looks suspicious to me.... Any opinions? I will have to see how it changes as she grows. I know moonspots are dominant so one parent would have to have either a tiny one I never noticed or one hidden under their white markings. Oh well, cute in any case! I just want to know so I can register her with the correct color. 
































Baby #2 is a broken chamoisee like momma but with the majority of the white on the opposite side of Vera's white. She was very vigerous and up on her feet quickly. 









































Vera had been showing signs that she was starting labor during the day, laying down a lot, stretching, doing some pawing, yawning, hunching her back a little bit but no obvious strong contractions so I was keeping a close eye on her. When I went down for the evening feeding she was laying down but got right up to hoover her dinner. At that point I decided to give her a dose of calcium drench just in case she could use a bit of extra calcium to get things going. I am not kidding, I gave her the calcium then sat down to watch her and in less then a minute, she laid down and started pushing!  

The first baby was presenting with two feet but with the nose right on top of the feet so I went ahead and gently straightened out the legs. I also helped to ease her skin back over the babies head and after that, baby was out.  I started to dry off baby and then the second one came flying out within two pushes. Woo hoo go Vera

Thanks for looking! Please overlook the fence stored behind the goat pens. 
Tracy


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2011)

Stick a stamp on the little black moonspotted one's bum and send her to me NOW, please???

Both are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 10, 2011)

Those babies are adorable! Congrats. I'm on babywatch tonight. Have a doe due tomorrow.


----------



## elevan (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations! They are lovely!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW... Adorable is an under statement...... beautiful babies congrats!!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

beautiful babies!!
No Roll, you can't have that moonspotted black baby, it's mine!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 11, 2011)

Moonspots are a funny gene.  An animal can be a carrier, and not express them, but have offspring that do.  My buck Billy Boy Blue carried moonspots and threw several kids with them (let me tell you what a surprise that first moonspotted kid was!).

Beautiful babies, I know you're excited!


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 11, 2011)

They are adorable! Congratulations


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 11, 2011)

They are adorable!  What kind of goats are they?  They look like liitle ones..


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> They are adorable!  What kind of goats are they?  They look like liitle ones..


My guess is that they are Nigerians or Nigerian x's. The reason why I think this breed, is going by the mom's size & shape, and her ears, she looks like a nigerian.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 11, 2011)

Sooooo adorable!! Very cute babies!!!   That little black one is tooo cute...love the close up pic of the face!!!! Too cute!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW!  What beautiful babies!  I love their markings!
Congratulations on your 1st babies!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow you are a super picture taker!!!!

What ever they are the are super cute.  

Great pictures, thanks for posting them.

DonnaBelle


----------



## poorboys (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations, they are so sweet.

Moonspots and regular spots can be funny. I have a friend who breeds Nubians, and neither her buck or any of her does have moonspots, and every year she gets moonspotted kids. She also got two chamoisee kids with huge white patches this year--from a solid chamoise buck and a solid tan doe.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  

I am in love with these little girls.  They are sooooo cute, bouncing around everywhere, and getting friendly. I sit down in the stall and they are trying to climb on my legs like a jungle gym. Lol. My little three year old nephew is in love too. 

Lol, the moonspot on the little black doeling facinates me. It definately caught me by surprise. I have been into coat color genetics in horses for years so of course have to try to figure out goatie genetics too.  

LOL, watch my heavily moonspotted doe give me a kid with no moonspots at all.  

Livinwright is right. They are all nigerian dwarf goats.  So the babies are soooo tiny. 

I am really looking forward to my next does to kid. One down, two to go. 

I decided to try the method where you dam raise but start seperateing the kids each day to allow the dam to fill for a while. The kids are preferring one side to the other right now so I milked the fuller side to relieve the pressure. Vera was a very good girl and let me milk her unrestrained in the stall. Yay!  Lol, I am still learning to milk her little FF teats but she gave 2/3 of a cup from the one side when I just milked enough to even her up. I am encouraging the kids to nurse that side as well. 

Should I be milking her completely out on that side? Any suggestions? Thanks!!!

I also could not resist taking a tiny little taste of the milk even though I know there is still a lot of colostrum in there.  It was already quite tastey, like the milk in the bowl after eating sugary cereal. I am so looking forward to when I will actually be able to start drinking it. 

Tracy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

Twin does- Congrats Tracey!  They are both gorgeous.


----------



## julieq (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations!  Very pretty babies!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 12, 2011)

The little brown one looks so much like my Wind. Shes a cutie! I hope I get kids that look just like her.


----------

